
NASA admits it needs help figuring out what to do with astronaut poop - chrisan
http://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-admits-it-needs-the-public-s-help-to-figure-out-what-to-do-with-all-its-astronaut-poo
======
daly
Reaction mass. Find a way to aim it and fire it (use a spring or other non-
explosive, human driven way to accumulate energy) in a particular direction.
You could use it to move an astronaut around in space.

